

Show HN: A vanilla JavaScript alternative to the buggy vh/vw CSS units - joaocunha
http://joaocunha.github.io/vunit/

======
joaocunha
Viewport relative units are awesome, except they're not - they are buggy,
unreliable and have inconsistent implementation across browsers. vUnit.js
offers a lightweight, robust alternative for them and weighs ~600 bytes after
gzip.

vUnit.js calculates the browser viewport dimensions and creates CSS rules
ranging from 1% to 100% of its size. These rules are then inserted into a
stylesheet which is injected on the fly to the <head> tag.

An observer running every 100ms checks if the viewport has been resized and
regenerates the CSS rules accordingly. It's a cross-device, event-less
solution to keep track of everything that could trigger a resize on the
viewport.

On GitHub:
[https://github.com/joaocunha/vunit/](https://github.com/joaocunha/vunit/)

------
headsclouds
This looks interesting. I have used this in the past, although it relies on
non-standard CSS to get the results.

[https://github.com/rodneyrehm/viewport-units-
buggyfill](https://github.com/rodneyrehm/viewport-units-buggyfill)

